# Antidote Vapour Cherry Cola and Vanilla Cola!!!



## henypretvaper (26/7/19)

Starting testing tonight!!! Some @antidote_vapour Cherry Cola and Vanilla Cola!!! Perfect to start the weekend!!! Full write up to follow! #antidotevapour #cherrycola #vanillacola #lostvape #lostvapeparanormal #dna250c #advken #advkenmanta #mantarta #advkenofficial #vape #vapefriends #vapefamily #vapenationsa #vapenation #vapenationcapetown #capevapeoutlaws #iamvapeafrica #bolandvapecommunity #vapelifesa #henniesreviews #vapeforthe22 #drakomilitia #supportthetroops #vapeporn #capetownvapers #itsfriday

Reactions: Like 1


----------

